# Tour of our temporary fish room



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Thought I would share a couple photos of our temporary set up.
This is our main system. All four tanks run off the same return pump and are all plumbed into the same sump. Everything is automated. AWC, ATO, feeding (sort of) and dosing.
Today we cleaned and raised the refugium which is why it's so cloudy. We also swapped out the RD80 return pump for an Abyzz 100 which required some tuning to get flow right between all tanks. We had to turn it down to 80% cause it would have out filled the drain lines.










We have a bit of a gha issue in one tank, which we think we can attribute to too much of a good thing, so we turned down the food dosing for corals today, too. Phosphates run at 0.03 and nitrates at 35 ppt, both of which are a bit high, but I can live with.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

This is the new (old) system which is a 30 gallon tank on a 30 gallon sump. Both the tank and sump are part of our 5 year old system which we decommissioned when we moved in April. We just got it up and running a couple weeks ago.
It is out temporary quarantine, which right now is coral quarantine. I have some live rock in their, cause it came out of the refugium while I was cleaning it.

The tank needs a light. The driver fried from our original light, so we need to go to Sayal to replace the driver tomorrow.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

The back side of the tanks. John is plumbing in a bypass on one of the supply lines so we can add a chaeto reactor (our purchase from MACNA).
I will post photos of that separately.
The three tall blue cylinders are our UV.
Too many wires, too many tubes. Need to address this in the new place. Best piece of equipment we own: a label maker. My OCD kicks in when I see power cords with no tags. Everything gets labelled.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

AIO nano tank. Includes my banded gobies, tiger blennies, rough head blennies, bumblebee shrimp, pedersons shrimps, and a banded cave goby that I see once a month. 30 gallons. The light is a fully submerged Tunze LED light which allows us to keep a full lid so no one jumps. Runs with ATO and AWC. No dosing, just feeding.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I still have my cold water tank, too. However it did not move well and needs a lot of work. So no photos, cause it's a disaster.

Yes, I know we have too many tanks. And just in case anyone is wondering, no we are not nuts.

🐟🐟🐟🐟🐟


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the tour and pictures. Tried to find a pocilopora on the pictures but I couldn't find it. Must be my old eyes 
What kind of driver do they sell in Sayal? Never seen one. Is it adjustable? Low voltage supply (24 or 36 volts) or 120 v?
Please don't forget the picture of the cheato reactor.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Sayal sells all sorts of LV drivers in various amperage, voltage and wattage plus different connectors. We've replaced a few drivers because of water issues. They don't always have them in stock, but generally it works out. I've even switched some drivers because they have Euro plugs on them and need them to fit in North American sockets.


----------



## BKTruong (Jun 29, 2009)

You weren't kidding about all your tanks, amazing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

BKTruong said:


> You weren't kidding about all your tanks, amazing!


Thanks, I don't see the amazing yet, but I am hopeful. The cool thing that has happened since our move is how much better the corals are doing. Changing tanks gave us a chance to completely clean the system. We are running bare bottom right now, and less rock. Where I am seeing issues with that is in my inverts. The star fish are not as happy which I attribute to not having as much access to food as they would have had in a sand bed. I try and direct feed a bit more.

We are also learning more about how to plumb for less noise. It's all good, and helpful to have a temporary set up before we get into the big tank.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow...this would definetly keep me awake at nights just to make sure everything is working right...i applaud what you are doing..looking at those pictures i think of OEO (just invented abbreviation for Optimal Ecosystems Operations)....lol...keep up..


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

Is that it? Lol! very nice wish I could do a multiple tank system, I'm in an apartment would be to worried 24/7 about leaks.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

littletnklvr said:


> Is that it? Lol! very nice wish I could do a multiple tank system, I'm in an apartment would be to worried 24/7 about leaks.


Actually, no. There are two more tanks I didn't photograph. &#128519;
Leaks are not what I worry about. The biggest issue we have had is a tank split on a six month old Fluval aquarium while we were gone. That was a pita. We had one pump failure in 5 years and this summer had to replace a light. That's about it. Everything else has either been maintenance by choice (tinkering) or occupant related (fish or coral issues or just cleaning)

I really like having multiple tanks on one sump. It gives a larger water volume and is pretty simple to maintain. The bare bottom tanks means rock cleaning is easier, just a quick vacuum on the bottom of the tank.

Yes, having a house helps. I agree, I wouldn't want to do this in an apartment.


----------

